# Job Opportunity - My name is Kim and I am



## hernerr (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My name is Kim and I am a recruiter for Central Florida Health Care.

We are currently looking for 2 CPC Certified Medical Coders with at least 2 years experience. 

We are located in Winter Haven, Florida and have 12 clinics through out highlands, Hardee, and Polk counties. We have been in business for over 40 years. 

If you, our someone you know, is looking for full time employment with competitive pay and great benefits please contact me at 863-291-5110 or via email at kcolding@cfhconline.org. 

Also please feel free to visit our web page to learn more about our organization at www.cfhconline.org. 

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## nlbarnes (Apr 28, 2016)

*Position*

Hello - any remote positions available?  Part time?


----------



## hernerr (Apr 28, 2016)

nlbarnes said:


> Hello - any remote positions available?  Part time?



I believe they are only looking for Full Time on site. But feel free to contact them directly. I just posted this for them.


----------



## parthi2india@gmail.com (May 9, 2016)

I am CPC COC with 2 year HCC experience I want to work in America  parthi2india@gmail.com


----------



## twizzle (May 9, 2016)

parthi2india@gmail.com said:


> I am CPC COC with 2 year HCC experience I want to work in America  parthi2inida@gmail.com



A lot of people want to work in America. To put you on the right path, may I respectfully suggest that you supply accurate contact details.


----------



## jag.cpc (May 14, 2016)

yeah willing to work with your oraganization.But i want to know one thing that is it possible to work from india


----------



## parthi2india@gmail.com (May 18, 2016)

twizzle said:


> A lot of people want to work in America. To put you on the right path, may I respectfully suggest that you supply accurate contact details.



Thanks twizzle


----------

